# How long does it take you to make a fursuit head?



## Parker (Mar 22, 2013)

Just out of curiosity. From making the base to furring, about how long does it take for you to complete a fursuit head?


----------



## Dokid (Mar 22, 2013)

It takes me about a week with aroubd 2-3 hours of work everyday if i have all the supplies on hand.


----------



## She-King (Mar 25, 2013)

Dokid said:


> It takes me about a week with aroubd 2-3 hours of work everyday if i have all the supplies on hand.



Probably about the same for me, though I usually put 4 to 5 hours to work a day on a head, because I have crazy free time. The last head I did took me only two days to completely develop into what I wanted it to. With money being so scarce and not having supplies, I can't really say. I still don't know how fast i work because I can't replenish supplies when I really them to be so I'd say about a week, maybe not straight, but the time can amount to a week.


----------



## Echo. (Mar 27, 2013)

If I have all of the supplies I need, it also only takes me about two days. Although that's if I'm like, slightly rushing (which sucks and should be avoided). I guess if I were to take my time to make sure everything is absolutely perfect it would take three. . . Well, you know what? I'm probably a bad person to ask. Because I work on costumes mostly when I'm on vacation so that I have literally all day (like from 3pm until 4am or so) to just go at it. Ugh, sorry for a complicated answer, lol.


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Mar 27, 2013)

It takes me about two days tops if I use resin, but four or five if I make it plushie or out of foam.. Mine are okay, nothing spectacular. I work maybe 8 hours a day..


----------

